# Anavar is The Best



## anewguy (Apr 4, 2016)

I've decided anavar is my favorite drug.  I just wanted to share that this week my 6 set of bench was finished with a PR.  What the hell?  My sixth set...  

I've been on tren and test but I haven't shredded up like this and gotten this strong on anything but good old anavar.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 4, 2016)

Do you shave your vag or is it au naturale???


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 4, 2016)

anewguy said:


> I've decided anavar is my favorite drug.  I just wanted to share that this week my 6 set of bench was finished with a PR.  What the hell?  My sixth set...
> 
> I've been on tren and test but I haven't shredded up like this and gotten this strong on anything but good old anavar.



You wanna get strong? Run legit drol and call me in a few days.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm with you anewguy, I wouldn't say it's my favorite but give me some HG anavar and I'm  I'll over it.


----------



## snake (Apr 4, 2016)

Var makes for a good closer.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 4, 2016)

Seeker said:


> I'm with you anewguy, I wouldn't say it's my favorite but give me some HG anavar and I'm  I'll over it.



Ive come across hg var a few times ..Very expensive stuff..I would love to try some hg


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 5, 2016)

I have too bundy^^ There used to be a dude at the gym who had AIDS (I think he was gay but idk...) and he was prescribed shit tone of drugs including Var $90 for 30x20mg pills lol but the shit was great..haven't seen him in forever I wonder if it got him.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 5, 2016)

Running var at 80mg a day and Tren A at 300 to 400mg a week the strength gains are about the same for me.

Not going to mention where I get this kick ass var from so don't ask! :32 (20):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 5, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I have too bundy^^ There used to be a dude at the gym who had AIDS (I think he was gay but idk...) and he was prescribed shit tone of drugs including Var $90 for 30x20mg pills lol but the shit was great..haven't seen him in forever I wonder if it got him.



I heard u only need 20-30 mg of it to see good results


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 5, 2016)

Never tried var. Think I'm gonna soon tho. This anadrol isn't treating me well.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 5, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Never tried var. Think I'm gonna soon tho. This anadrol isn't treating me well.



you would love var..great for strength almost no sides beside lipids


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 5, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> you would love var..great for strength almost no sides beside lipids



I'll give it a try next. This drol is killing my appetite and making me feel lethargic as fukk the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 5, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'll give it a try next. This drol is killing my appetite and making me feel lethargic as fukk the past 2 weeks.



thats what it does to just about everyone


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 5, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I heard u only need 20-30 mg of it to see good results



You do I only took 20mg a day


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 5, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'll give it a try next. This drol is killing my appetite and making me feel lethargic as fukk the past 2 weeks.



Same shit happened to me Ecks I ran it for the first time this winter bulk  50mg ed for 3 weeks and I couldn't eat shit..I think its better for a cutting cyce maybe kickstart with tren then end with var


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 5, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Same shit happened to me Ecks I ran it for the first time this winter bulk  50mg ed for 3 weeks and I couldn't eat shit..I think its better for a cutting cyce maybe kickstart with tren then end with var



I'll tell u what though I'm hard and dry and veiny as ****kkkk. I'll post a pic before I end the drol.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 5, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'll tell u what though I'm hard and dry and veiny as ****kkkk. I'll post a pic before I end the drol.



Yes yes pic! ! Yeahhhhh buddy ! Ecks is gonna post a speedo pic


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 5, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'll tell u what though I'm hard and dry and veiny as ****kkkk. I'll post a pic before I end the drol.



And more PP talk on UB!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 5, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'll tell u what though I'm hard and dry and veiny as ****kkkk. I'll post a pic before I end the drol.



Hells yes..exactly why I wanna add it to tren


----------



## TwinPeaks (Apr 11, 2016)

Also love var, but it's kind of hard to get real var, not t-bol or d-bol instead!


----------



## jublhu4 (Apr 13, 2016)

Got some var and will be giving it a chance in the last 6 weeks (20mg/day) of my next 12wk test cyp cycle. Sucks I'm not starting until July 3. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## anewguy (Apr 13, 2016)

jublhu4 said:


> Got some var and will be giving it a chance in the last 6 weeks (20mg/day) of my next 12wk test cyp cycle. Sucks I'm not starting until July 3.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk



20mg? what kind of var?


----------



## jublhu4 (Apr 13, 2016)

anewguy said:


> 20mg? what kind of var?


Yup 20mg. No need for more for me right now. This will only be my 2nd cycle. My var is scribed, so it's legit.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 13, 2016)

jublhu4 said:


> Yup 20mg. No need for more for me right now. This will only be my 2nd cycle. My var is scribed, so it's legit.



Damn! You lucky bastard


----------



## jublhu4 (Apr 13, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Damn! You lucky bastard


----------



## 956Vette (Apr 13, 2016)

10-20mg var does the body (& even the hair line concerns) well 
Definitely my favorite addition to HRT/HGH.


----------



## LEE GASPARI (Apr 13, 2016)

Which ANAVAR is the best, Balkan, Alpha Pharma, Unigen, or Shree Venkatesh?


----------



## jublhu4 (Apr 13, 2016)

This is my script


----------



## LEE GASPARI (Apr 14, 2016)

What's your script cost, Jub?


----------



## jublhu4 (Apr 14, 2016)

LEE GASPARI said:


> What's your script cost, Jub?


I go buy my var, test cyp, adex, all syringes, and hcg for $20/month.. 

EAD


----------



## LEE GASPARI (Apr 14, 2016)

Correct me if I'm wrong, you get all that, a month's supply for $20.00?


----------



## jublhu4 (Apr 14, 2016)

LEE GASPARI said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, you get all that, a month's supply for $20.00?


Yes sir. 
Test cyp - $5.00
Adex - $5.00
HCG - $5.00
Var - $5.00
All syringes included at no cost. 

$20.00 per month.


----------



## LEE GASPARI (Apr 14, 2016)

How many cc of Cypionate?
How many tabs of Adex
HOW many i.u. of HCG?
Is this your copay?


----------



## jublhu4 (Apr 14, 2016)

LEE GASPARI said:


> How many cc of Cypionate?
> How many tabs of Adex
> HOW many i.u. of HCG?
> Is this your copay?


2000mg/10ml of cyp

30 1mg tabs

5,000 iu

Yup, 5 dollar co pay per script.


----------



## LEE GASPARI (Apr 14, 2016)

Amazing! Good luck keeping this going.


----------



## jublhu4 (Apr 14, 2016)

LEE GASPARI said:


> Amazing! Good luck keeping this going.


Sure is nice having good ins.


----------



## LEE GASPARI (Apr 14, 2016)

Anyone have any knowledge on these brands?
Unigen
Balkan
Shree Venkatesh
and Alpha Pharma


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 15, 2016)

jublhu4 said:


> This is my script




Oooo Upsher Smith. Now THAT is one good looking bottle of Var. I've got some of that same shit put away for a rainy day but have never tried it yet. I hear good things.
!S!


----------



## jublhu4 (Apr 15, 2016)

SHRUGS said:


> Oooo Upsher Smith. Now THAT is one good looking bottle of Var. I've got some of that same shit put away for a rainy day but have never tried it yet. I hear good things.
> !S!


I can hardly wait to start. The off time sucks and drags by. Cause my first cycle was only test and I responded very well to it, I'm only waiting 12 weeks. I'm going out of country at the beginning of next year for work, so this will put my cycle + pct done before I leave.


----------



## anewguy (Apr 16, 2016)

You lucky bastard. That's all I have to say


----------



## jublhu4 (May 11, 2016)

Sexy, ain't it..

All full.


----------



## Jaydub (May 11, 2016)

Var is awesome for strength. As far as drol goes, I think dbol is just as effective, and in my opinion, much better. Not only do you get the strength and bloat, but you feel great. Like superman. I got stronger on dbol than I did on drol.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 11, 2016)

jublhu4 said:


> Sexy, ain't it..
> 
> All full.




Lucky guy right there


----------

